# The line between "false labor" and the Real Thing...



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Frank and probably icky thread... stop here if you're squeamish about childbirth!!!!---------Okay, ladies, this is my first pregnancy. I've been having "false" labor for weeks now. I have some of the symptoms of the real thing for a couple of days now (like a little bloody "show", painful contractions starting around back and going forward, contractions being stronger when I walk, and contractions that harden my entire abdomen.I have *not* had anything approaching regular contractions (they vary between seven and forty-five minutes apart), breaking of amniotic sac (I know this doesn't happen to everyone), or that burst of nesting energy you're supposed to get.How do I know when "false" labor becomes "true" labor? My EDD is tomorrow, but last week at my doc appointment I still had no dilation.Anyway... lots of you folks have kids, and this is my first time, so I thought I'd ask some experts!


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Don't know for sure JennT, because I guess this can be very individual, first time I had labor inducing drugs after my water had burst (first birth was a breech birth) and I don't think any of that experience will help you, but the second time were 'pure' labor cramps, to me they felt like D-cramps but with a very distinct peak of pain/discomfort in the middle of it. Don't know if this helps, hope your waiting will be over soon,Fay


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

The braxton-hicks can make your abdomen very, very hard..so you can't only go by that. The discomfort in your back (hips) is encouraging though.You said you had a little bloody show...have you lost your mucus plug yet that you can tell? My first pregnancy I didn't know what the mucus plug was suppose to be like...but it happened while I was going to the restroom, and at that point I had no labor pains whatsoever. Shortly after, the water broke, and mild labor started.I'd be encouraged by the back/hip pain even if it doesn't seem to be coming in 'timed' intervals.Good luck!!!


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Ooooh... I'm so excited! Hang in there darlin! I've been thinking about you.... guess I need to start praying for you!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Hard to say... the um... discharge has been fairly heavy in the last week or so, and the doc says that one could lose the mucous plug slowly a bit at a time...The contractions that hurt start in the lower back and move around and up. They don't all hurt though. I think this "line" in between the two states isn't so much a line as it is a very wide road!You go right ahead, KristinChrist; I can use all the prayers and good thoughts I can get! I'm not due until tomorrow, but I'm darn uncomfortable and want to get this overwith! I even had a dream about begging my hubby to take me on a rollercoaster so I could "scare it out" (those were my exact words in the dream). I *hate* roller coasters!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Jenn I was just thinking about you! Before I even came to this forum, I thought, I wonder if JennT's in labor/having her baby now. So um, if you're not, post and let us know....otherwise I'll just hope for an announcement from Rhetana sometime tomorrow. Maybe my "feeling" is way off, maybe it's not...either way I'm thinking of ya!!















Best wishes to mom and baby! and hubby too!(BTW we got an order at work the other day from someone with the same name as you!! I thought funny JennT bought something from us and it was a surprise...then I saw THIS Jennifer T. lived in the wrong state.)


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

I had pain throughout my final weeks because Maddison engaged at 32 weeks, so when I actually went into labor, I thought it was false!







I had back labor, and just had cramps that woke me from my sleep. I thought it was nothing, but Mum timed them for me,we left for the hospital and I had Maddison that arvo. So everyone's different.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Your feeling wasn't *that* far off... I was in the hospital last night discovering that the line between false and true labor is *really* fuzzy!I started getting fairly regular contractions around 5, and by ten they were at every 5-6 minutes, and most of them were painful, so we called and they said to come in and get checked. The gist is that I'm either in the very early stages of labor and not progressing, or it's rather convincing false labor. After me being on the monitor for an hour and a half, and a couple of pelvic exams, they said that I'm dilated 1cm but not progressing. The contractions' frequency were dropping a bit by this time, so they gave me a sedative and sent me home to rest. (The sedative was very useful; it was reputed to let one sleep through the "minor" contractions I was experiencing, and did, but not through "real" labor). This morning the contractions are back to where they were yesterday morning, so I have a set of insreuctions for when to call them back and go in again should I need to. I am to do my normal activities, but get lots of rest and lots of fluids.Apparently this sort of thing happens to most first-time moms... until you've done it at least once, you have to go by the book, and the books all say that 5-6 minutes between contractions is the time to go in...


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow, this is so different than what I experienced a year ago when I gave birth to my first. I never had ANY contraction, Braxton-Hicks or otherwise. They tried to induce me on my due-date and after 8 hrs. of the pitocin drip and still nothing, they unhooked me and sent me home. A week later, still no false or real labor pains. I felt nothing (except huge) and lots of kicking. Since I was a week overdue and very swollen and uncomfortable, they tried to induce again and this time the pitocin kicked me into labor. 8 hrs. and 22 min. later I delivered an 8 lb. 1oz baby girl.Good luck. It sounds like you're close. I'm very excited for you,Stacey


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks, Stace. I guess that's why the books and classes all say things like "most first time moms" and "zverage" and stuff like that... to cover all of us!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Jenn, I had 'false labor' pains for 3 or 4 days with my last baby. I went to the doctor everyday insisting I was in labor! Well, since I'd had a chiild before and knew what labor felt like, when the real deal hit, I knew that those other pains really had been false. I think you'll know when real labor starts happening. Good luck!!! The last days can be hell!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Just so they really are the "last few days". That's all I really ask!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I think you should have your baby on Dec 13; that's my Grandma's birthday.







But if you feel you can't wait that long....







I ws 9 days overdue when I was born; my Mom was NOT impressed.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

AH - Topic A - I dunno? Friday the 13th? Hmmm... How about Wednesday the 11th...Topic B - Doc won't let me go more than a week overdue without inducing me, so absolutely no later than Sunday the 15th. Yay!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Good luck JennT.I don't think there's much of a line...I was convinced I had false labor for 12 hours then they started to get closer and once I had blood like a period then I knew it was time...My water didn't break for the longest time when I was at the hospital.Remember to practice the breathing.My vote is for the 10th


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks. The tenth is a little too cutesey in my family, though... my cousin Renee, my cousin Randy's daughter Lisa, my Cousin Mark's son Zack. All December 10 babies...


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Unfortunately, Babies don't pay attention to stuff like that.







Right, Jenn?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OOh, come on babyT! Im so excited for you JennT!


----------

